# Nicht bestelltes Handy Spiel wird berrechnet



## sudabeh2011 (10 August 2011)

Hallo allerseits !

ich finde gestern unter Nachrichteneingang auf meinem Händy folgende 3 Nachrichten :
--------------
_16 Uhr 20 _
_eplus hat Ihnen soeben für die Nutzung eines Premiumdienstes 1,99 berrechnet _

_16 Uhr 21_
_der registrierungscode für Block Breaker ist ...._

_16 Uhr 22_
_eplus hat Ihnen soeben für die Nutzung eines Premiumdienstes 1,99 berrechnet _
-------------

Abgebucht wurden von meinem Prepaid Guthaben 2 mal 1,99
Anbieter ist die Firma GAMESOFT

Ich habe aber kein Spiel bestellt - ich bin *absolut* sicher

Welche Vorgehensweise könnte man empfehlen ?

Danke fürs Lesen


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2011)

sudabeh2011 schrieb:


> Anbieter ist die Firma GAMESOFT
> 
> Ich habe aber kein Spiel bestellt - ich bin *absolut* sicher


Steht da Gamesoft oder Gameloft? Was nutzt du für ein Handy?


----------



## sudabeh2011 (11 August 2011)

Danke für die Nachfrage !

Der Name ist Gameloft (habe mich verschrieben)

Ich benutze ein LG handy (GS290)


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2011)

Na dann gehste zum Gameloft-Support im Internet und fragst mal nach, wie die Buchung passiert sein soll. Oder du fragst hier mal an: http://www.gameloft.com/contact/. Einer von denen wird dir schon antworten:



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sudabeh2011 (11 August 2011)

Danke - für die Links - ich werds mal versuchen


----------



## Hippo (12 August 2011)

Ich will ja nicht unken ...
... aber ob *die* in Berlin sitzen ?


----------



## sudabeh201 (24 August 2011)

Folgende Antwort habe ich bekommen
(Die Grammatik und Rechtschreibfehler sind nicht von mir)



> Vielen Dank für Ihr Rückschreiben!
> Zu meinem großen Bedauern soll ich darauf bestehen, dass der Kaufprozess ist gesichert und die Bestätigung von Ihrer Seite benödigt.
> Die Aktivation von dem Spiel konnte ohne der entsprechenden Bestätigung direkt von Ihrem Gerät aus nicht bestellt werden.
> Versichern Sie bitte, dass niemand anderer Ihr Gerät unrechtig benutzen konnte.
> ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 August 2011)

Da hat wahrscheinlich ein kleiner Supportchinese den Google-Translator angeschmissen. Vielleicht tut´s ihm sogar wirklich leid, aber offensichtlich bestehen externe Zwänge, die ihn zur Antwort genötigt haben.


----------

